# Chael Sonnen weigh in Pic comparison.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC 148 - Chael vs Silva II









UFC on Fox 2 - Chael vs Bisping









UFC 136 - Chael vs Stann









UFC 117 - Chael vs Silva I









UFC 104 - Chael vs Okami









He looks ALOT more solid, slightly bigger and still just as cut even with the horrible pale lighting in the picture. I noticed it during the weigh in but Silvas shoulder shrug kind of took all the attention. But now that things are settled i think its a good time to talk about these things.

War Sonnen.!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He looks pretty much the same to me in all those pics. Imo since the Silva fight he's looked more unhealthy every single fight at the weigh in. I thought he looked okay before Stann really bad before Bisping. He looked down right sickly to me at the weigh in for this fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> He looks pretty much the same to me in all those pics. Imo since the Silva fight he's looked more unhealthy every single fight at the weigh in. I thought he looked okay before Stann really bad before Bisping. He looked down right sickly to me at the weigh in for this fight.


Lol really??

he looks so much more soft to me in the older pics. I dunno i tend to look at physique photos pretty often so maybe stuff stands out to me a bit more. But to me he clearly looks bigger and more solid. Obviously its not going to be a huge difference seeing as how he is the same weight at each pic but if you know where to look you can tell. 
I do have a theory on why you thought he looked sickly this weigh in. The pale lighting and the gel/wet looking hair. Tanner people tend to look healthier and the wet looking hair makes it look like he is sick (sweaty).


I have noticed that he has a meaner frown each weigh in haha. Scroll from down up and focus on his mouth. Its kinda funny.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Each pic he looks the same to me.


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

Chael would look much better in the first photo had it not been a stop and a half overexposed.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M.C said:


> Each pic he looks the same to me.



Yeah i guess some people just arnt good at noticing these things. I look at body builders physiques constantly and follow their sport so im pretty used to comparing pictures.
I am surprised that you guys dont even see a difference in his biceps. My guess is you are looking for too big of differences so dont notice the slight variations OR contribute it to angles, distance, lighting, position, etc.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

No significant difference to me, waiting to here Chael haters to chime on the T/E thing...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Big difference between his physique in the Okami weigh in compared to the rest.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

definitely leaner, look at the tendons by the bicep, indicative of lower body fat % compared to the rest


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

looks leaner now.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

He looks more "defined" but that could also be due to him cutting more water weight this time than previous. Otherwise his build looks almost identical.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I hope you noticed as soon as he stepped down from the weighting thing he took the bottle of water and started drinking!

He has done cutting weight really the wrong way, and you will see it today!

Just think about it: A man cuts 20 pounds in 1 night!!! That's bullsh***t


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

95 percent of fighters take a swig of water after stepping off of the scales.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> 95 percent of fighters take a swig of water after stepping off of the scales.


Nothing wrong with that, but that truly shows the weight cut problem he has, and will be noticed today.

W.A.C. for your self.


----------



## AHagglund (Jul 20, 2008)

He does look stronger, almost like someone taking steroids.

Of course, he'd have to find a loophole to make steroids legal...


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol really??
> 
> he looks so much more soft to me in the older pics. *I dunno i tend to look at physique photos pretty often* so maybe stuff stands out to me a bit more. But to me he clearly looks bigger and more solid. Obviously its not going to be a huge difference seeing as how he is the same weight at each pic but if you know where to look you can tell.
> I do have a theory on why you thought he looked sickly this weigh in. The pale lighting and the gel/wet looking hair. Tanner people tend to look healthier and the wet looking hair makes it look like he is sick (sweaty).
> ...


Must... Resist... Cheap... Shot.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

rul3z said:


> I hope you noticed as soon as he stepped down from the weighting thing he took the bottle of water and started drinking!
> 
> He has done cutting weight really the wrong way, and you will see it today!
> 
> Just think about it: A man cuts 20 pounds in 1 night!!! That's bullsh***t


Dolce Diet!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Yeah i guess some people just arnt good at noticing these things. I look at body builders physiques constantly and follow their sport so im pretty used to comparing pictures.
> I am surprised that you guys dont even see a difference in his biceps. My guess is you are looking for too big of differences so dont notice the slight variations OR contribute it to angles, distance, lighting, position, etc.


The biceps totally stood out for me.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks bigger to me, He MUST be on even more mass quantities of STEROIDS.
I bet his test ratoi must be 212:1 by now!!!!!!


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Well maybe he can do a consolation photoshoot for MensHealth after he gets destroyed tonight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

For what it's worth you left out the Marquardt weigh in which is his best performance imo.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...The Weigh-ins we electric yesterday. Sonnen really got into Anderson's head when _nobody_ else has. Silva's shoulder bump was surprising. Emotions can make you either focus or fold. Like JDS with Nogueria. Watching his mentor's arm get snapped to jello surely bothered him. He took that angry emotion and crushed Mir with it convincingly. Yes, Chael dominated their first fight but also with solid rumors of Roid usage. He looks noticably smaller for this weigh-in. He probably is clean. The anticipation of a man who can potentially dethrone the P4P best for the first time ever gets attention regardless. One thing is certain- Silva & Sonnen have some incredible heart & will. Vegas bets alone must be insane...


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Only way to be sure would be to compare his weight on fight6 night. I think he looks bigger, which means a bigger more difficult weight cut.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm with the OP. He looks incredibly drawn out in yesterday's photo. Look at his face and arms in particular. I don't know how people can't see it...

I trust Mike Dolce to manage weight cuts, but I can't imagine that extreme of a water cut doesn't take a toll on somebody's body.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...The Weigh-ins we electric yesterday. Sonnen really got into Anderson's head when _nobody_ else has. Silva's shoulder bump was surprising. Emotions can make you either focus or fold. Like JDS with Nogueria. Watching his mentor's arm get snapped to jello surely bothered him. He took that angry emotion and crushed Mir with it convincingly. Yes, Chael dominated their first fight but also with solid rumors of Roid usage. He looks noticably smaller for this weigh-in. He probably is clean. The anticipation of a man who can potentially dethrone the P4P best for the first time ever gets attention regardless. One thing is certain- Silva & Sonnen have some incredible heart & will. Vegas bets alone must be insane...


Rumors of roid usuage? there aren't any, unless its people like you who make it up, and I thought Sonnen like a bit bigger, and leaner. There is a topic comparing the his weight ins and there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...The Weigh-ins we electric yesterday. Sonnen really got into Anderson's head when _nobody_ else has. Silva's shoulder bump was surprising. Emotions can make you either focus or fold. Like JDS with Nogueria. Watching his mentor's arm get snapped to jello surely bothered him. He took that angry emotion and crushed Mir with it convincingly. Yes, Chael dominated their first fight but also with solid rumors of Roid usage. He looks noticably smaller for this weigh-in. He probably is clean. The anticipation of a man who can potentially dethrone the P4P best for the first time ever gets attention regardless. One thing is certain- Silva & Sonnen have some incredible heart & will. Vegas bets alone must be insane...


to be fair, Mir stood about as much chance as I would have in there. One of the most lopsided fights in recent history


----------



## DonGambino (Aug 17, 2011)

Spec0688 said:


> Rumors of roid usuage? there aren't any, unless its people like you who make it up, and I thought Sonnen like a bit bigger, and leaner. There is a topic comparing the his weight ins and there is a noticeable difference.


Sonnen is known for testing positive for high testosterone levels. He must have timed his roid cycle wrong for that silva fight...


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

DonGambino said:


> Sonnen is known for testing positive for high testosterone levels. He must have timed his roid cycle wrong for that silva fight...


TRT is NOT steroids, christ people are dumb. If you want to make the point he shouldn't be taking TRT make the point, atleast know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Must... Resist... Cheap... Shot.


No worries bud. I dont care if some people are too insecure to be able to enjoy the science and sport in body building. I like women and can look at a guys physique in a strictly professional manner so to speak. The guys who cant do this are the ones who need to take a look in the mirror. :thumbsup:




BrutalKO said:


> ...The Weigh-ins we electric yesterday. Sonnen really got into Anderson's head when _nobody_ else has. Silva's shoulder bump was surprising. Emotions can make you either focus or fold. Like JDS with Nogueria. Watching his mentor's arm get snapped to jello surely bothered him. He took that angry emotion and crushed Mir with it convincingly. Yes, Chael dominated their first fight but also with solid rumors of Roid usage. *He looks noticably smaller for this weigh-in. *He probably is clean. The anticipation of a man who can potentially dethrone the P4P best for the first time ever gets attention regardless. One thing is certain- Silva & Sonnen have some incredible heart & will. Vegas bets alone must be insane...


Your trolling.




DonGambino said:


> Sonnen is known for testing positive for high testosterone levels. He must have timed his roid cycle wrong for that silva fight...


He is known for it??? How many times has he tested for high testosterone levels??? I only know of 1 time so he is hardly known for testing for high levels. What he is known for is being a beast of a wrestler and a work horse.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> No worries bud. I dont care if some people are too insecure to be able to enjoy the science and sport in body building. I like women and can look at a guys physique in a strictly professional manner so to speak. The guys who cant do this are the ones who need to take a look in the mirror. :thumbsup:


Can't say I appreciate it as a sport, but I agree with the overall sentiment.




> He is known for it??? How many times has he tested for high testosterone levels??? I only know of 1 time so he is hardly known for testing for high levels. What he is known for is being a beast of a wrestler and a work horse.


You the thing about building a thousand bridges and shagging a monkey once? It's kind of the same thing when it comes to PEDs. 

Having said that, if both fighters have normal T/E ratios it's a fair fight, end of story.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Can't say I appreciate it as a sport, but I agree with the overall sentiment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not the same thing bud.
Josh Barnett is KNOWN for testing positive. Chael isnt... it happened once and that was it. Acting like "Well he is KNOWN for testing for high levels" is saying it happens often. Which is not true.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Its not the same thing bud.
> Josh Barnett is KNOWN for testing positive. Chael isnt... it happened once and that was it. Acting like "Well he is KNOWN for testing for high levels" is saying it happens often. Which is not true.


As it is, the odds are stacked in the dopers' favor. It's really easy to avoid getting caught. When someone does get caught, it almost certainly means that he's been doing it for a while. When someone gets caught more than once it means he's been doing it for a while and he's stupid to boot.


----------

